# Need help please---



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

*Kona's Found his NEW HOME/TEMP*

***UPDATE***
Kona's found a new forever home/or temp. home whichever works out. My husbands brother and his wife are going to care for Kona. WHOOHOOO! We can see him whenever we want and they will bring him up to the center or whatever and we can play with him outside when I feel up to it. I am so excited!!! Thank you all for your prayers, your generous offers, and to all that contacted me PM to offer advise and help!

I am so excited that he's staying in the family and he's sceduled for his neutering next week and they are going to take him. YAY!!! I am sooooo happy! With tears running down my face, I am gonna miss him so much, but knowing he's only 10 minutes away anytime and that they are kind enough to bring him to the house and the kids can see him, makes this much easier on everyone involved!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Brooke, 
First, I am so sorry to hear you are sick. My prayers are with you and your family right now. I am not close to you but if you don't find someone, I would highly recommend you contact Havanese Rescue as they have volunteers in every state. http://havaneserescue.com/

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Brooke. I am so sorry to hear that! I wish I lived closer...I'd take him until you are ready to have him back. My prayers go out to you...hope you kick this thing soon. :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Brooke, I'm so sorry to hear about your cancer. What a rough year you've had. I wish I was closer to help you out with Kona until you're feeling better. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am soooo very sorry, Brooke, I will keep you in my thoughts and pray you'll have a successful treatment and full remission. I know that Kona will find the right home, if not a Hav forum family, then I know HRI will take such wonderful care of him.

:grouphug: :kiss:
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, I am so so sorry to hear about your illness. I am sure there are plenty of people in the area who can respond to your request. I am far, but am happy to help if you are able to get him out here! I think that if you believe you will get him back when you are well, then do not do HRI, as he will be rehomed. If you are looking to get him back, I hope there is someone local who can help you!
My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I am hoping to get him back, but I'm scared to have anyone make that commitment or me to make that committment. I am hoping that there is someone here close by that would give him a loving home, but allow us to bring the kids now and again to see and play with him. They are really upset about this.  I feel aweful, why'd I have to get sick.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry to read this. You've been through a lot. I wish you the best and I'm sure Kona will be well cared for so I hope that brings some comfort. Try not to beat yourself up as you'll need to be strong for you and your family.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Brooke,
I am sorry to hear about what you are going through, my heart goes out to you. 

I would suggest you contact your breeder first. Maybe your breeder would be willing to keep him until you are well again or she/he might know of someone that could do that for you. If the breeder can't help, then I would suggest you contact Havanese Rescue Inc, as Amanda suggested.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Brook,

If you put Kona's name in the Search feature, you will find your past posts and user name. Maybe that will remind you what your password was.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I were nearby, because I would take your Kona, love him, and visit you every day until you are strong enough to care for him again! I pray that this very important member of your family is taken and nurtured so you won't have to drain your energy worrying about him.

Blessings to you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Brooke I wish I lived near you as well to help with Kona but also give you a big hug. Please keep us posted on how you are doing. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Brooke, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. This has been a hard year for you and your family... I will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery and full remission. I wish I were closer to be able to keep Kona and keep him near you and your kids as well. Hopefully some one on the forum will be able to help.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Brooke,
Sorry you are going through this... it must really suck.. 
Why not try to rent where pets are allowed though? It might be a bit harder to find something, but it might be worth it!

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Brooke, I'm sooo sorry. I also wish I could help. If you were still here, I'd have taken him. At least till another home could be found for him.

Please know I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Brooke~~I am so sorry to hear that you are ill. You have come to the right place for support and a home for your beloved Kona. Havanese Rescue is a great suggestion, or perhaps a Forum member will step up. 

My sister, husband, and daughter have all battled very serious cancers, been really sick, had chemos & surgeries, and beat it. They are alive, well, happy, and busy today So stay optimistic. ;-) It is a good idea to move close to your treatment center so you can focus totally on that. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brooke,
I am so sad for you that you are going through this. I wish I could help. I hope that someone from your area is able to help you. If not, HRI is definately the best place to contact regarding him if you or family can not keep him


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Brooke, you will be in my prayers. I am not close enough to pick up Kona, and we are about to have to relocate, probably to an apartment again. I hope you can find someone close who will take care of him until you are well enough to bring him home. I wish I could remember who else lives in your area.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Brooke,

I too wish I were closer to be able to help you out. I'm sure someone in this group will come up with the best solution for you and Kona. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a full recovery and a return to normalcy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Brooke,
I'm so sorry to hear about your cancer and the treatments you will be undergoing. How heartbreaking to have to rehome your beloved Kona, on top of this. How very sad that your mother-in-law won't keep him for you while you need. I wish I lived close, and I'd take him for you, so you and your kids could continue to have the contact with him, and he with you. But, I live in Washington. 

Have you checked with your breeder? Where did you get him? 

Would the HRI rescue be able to temporarily "board" him for the next few months that you need help? Surely someone here will have an answer for you. 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, I am so very sorry to read about your situation. I wish you lots of strength, optimism, and ultimately total recovery. :hug: My FIL lives in Tuscon and they have an older dog. I will ask, but I doubt that they will say yes, cause their dog is a 'single child' older dog. I will let you know. Maybe they know of someone...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Brooke... you are in my prayers and I hope that you find Kona a good temporary home where you won't have to worry about him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke,

I am so sorry to read about your illness and wish you successful treatment and complete recovery. I wish I lived closer so I could take Kona for you until you are better.
:grouphug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Brooke,
I am so sorry to learn of your illness. Please try to be optimistic for yourself and your family.
I wish I could help with your dog, but I am so far away.
Perhaps through this forum, you will find someone to keep him for you until you have completed your treatment.
I will keep you in my prayers.
My best,


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Brooke, 
I am so sorry to hear you are going through a difficult time. Our prayers are with you. We live in AZ and are currently going through the process of getting approved as a foster home with Havanese Rescue. I will send you a PM. Maybe we will be able to help out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Brooke- another thing you might try do if you are only looking for a temporary home is to look at local rescue groups. While there might not be a Havanese breed group- a maltese, a lhasa, shih tzu, etc might have someone who could provide Kona a great home for a few weeks.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Brooke~
I am so sorry to hear about your illness. I hope you are able to get the treatment you need! I also hope you find the perfect situation for Kona. Wish I was closer and could help you!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Brooke~ You've been added to my prayer list. :hug: I hope you can find a good situation for Kona and your family. Hugs!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

brooke, i am a survivor, you have a tough road ahead, but you can do it! i wish you the best.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Brooke,
> I am so sorry to hear you are going through a difficult time. Our prayers are with you. We live in AZ and are currently going through the process of getting approved as a foster home with Havanese Rescue. I will send you a PM. Maybe we will be able to help out.


Fingers crossed. Wouldn't that be wonderful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Brooke, I am so sorry to hear of your health troubles. I wish I lived closer and could help. I will be thinking of you, and Kona. :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> Brooke,
> I am so sorry to hear you are going through a difficult time. Our prayers are with you. We live in AZ and are currently going through the process of getting approved as a foster home with Havanese Rescue. I will send you a PM. Maybe we will be able to help out.


Yes, wouldn't this be wonderful! Please post to let us know if you find a solution! You are on my mind and my heart!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brooke--my heart and prayers go out to you. There has to be a way for Kona to camp somewhere nearby while you complete your treatment. I wish there was a place near your treatment that you would be allowed to keep Kona. Have you mentioned that he is your therapy dog?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh Brooke...my heart and prayers go out to you. I know you'll find the right solution for Kona and you can then concentrate on the business of getting well again.

Sending love, Jean and Riley


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

I talked to the therapy center, mentioned that Kona is my "therapy dog", and while they were very sympathetic and understood, it's too risky with chemo treatments of other patients to have a low immune system and introducing a dog into their space could cause issues. While I am still not sure what's going to happen, my pastors wife called tonight and wants to talk to her hubby about keeping him for us! YIPPIE! I am praying that works out, and that would be great for the kids to be able to see him there as well. 
If not, I think we are going to try to work something out with Joelle!  HUGS ALL keep you updated. She should be here in about an hour to play with him and let her hubby see him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got fingers crossed for you. This will all work out. Then you can concentrate on getting well and getting the family back together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Take care of yourself and get well and be sure to keep us posted. Hugs for you and your little ones.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Brooke,

I am sorry to hear you are sick. I have a friend going through a cancer scare
with her husband. They are at MD Anderson. I know it really shakes up your world.

I will pray for you and your family. I know someone special will take care of Kona
and he will be waiting for you when you are all better.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope your Pastor's family can keep Kona. That would be the best therapy for you and the family. Get well soon
You are in my prayers


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Brooke, I wish I lived closer to help you in any way I can. You really have had a tough year and I pray that you have a successful medical treatment and complete recovery.

I hope that Kona finds a loving temporary home in the meantime. Sending you tons of good wishes and healing thoughts.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Brooke, it looks like you are closer to finding a solution for your puppy. Now let's get started on getting well!


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, she fell in love with Kona. Her husband is still at the church, they are going to come by tomorrow night to let him meet Kona but she said unless he says know she will keep him for us! Aw... my heart is so warmed. Kona warmed right to her. She's in her 70's and he just sat so soft and still in her lap and let her pet him and love on him. What a good boy!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Brooke, you will keep us informed on how you are doing, I hope???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Brooke, I am glad that Kona liked your pastor's wife and she enjoyed him too. Good luck!:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Brooke, I'm *so* sorry to hear about your illness. I know how much Kona means to you. It sounds like you may have a wonderful solution to your problem. Hugs to you and your family. Concentrate on getting well soon.:hug:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Brooke, I'm so sorry to hear of your situation. It sounds like you are on your way to finding a temporary home for Kona while you are undergoing treatment. 

I'm sending lots of healing thoughts your way and wishing you a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Brooke,
Wonderful news about your pastor's wife and Kona.
You are in my prayers. I hope the chemo works fast and you will be in good health to enjoy your life and your family (and Kona).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Brooke, I hope it works out for your pastor & his wife to keep Kona for you. I think we all wished we were in AZ right now to help you out. You will be in my prayers. Please keep us posted and concentrate on getting well.

Kathie


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Brooke, 
You hang in there and stay tough. 
Not sure if you've started chemo yet or not, but good nutrition is really important during your treatments. I've been in remission 11 years, 12 in April.
I don't know what type you have, but I went through breast cancer in my twenties and I'm A-ok now-so don't worry. If I can ever help with any questions, feel free to PM me.
Who could resist a sweet havanese like Kona? I'm hoping your pastor will love him as much as his wife does. I'm sure he will, or better yet, I'm hoping Kona somehow can stay with you.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brooke, keeping my fingers crossed that all will go well for you, your family and Kona. DH just called to ask for more details to tell his dad, but it looks like you hopefully won't need more foster parents.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Brooke, 

I was just reading back through the postings here and wanted to make sure you aren't feeling pressured to make temporary arrangements for Kona. I know no one feels that way but thought it was worthwhile just to say it.

Your health is the most important thing right now and if finding a new, loving, permanent home for Kona relieves some stress for you and allows you to concentrate on getting well, that's what you need to do, without feeling guilty. Do whatever you need to to take care of yourself.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Brooke, I am so sorry to hear about your health condition. The added stress of having to rehome Kona cannot be good. I hope that you find him a home close by, so you can still have him in your life. Our havs are such a comfort to us.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brooke, I'm sorry to hear of your illness. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like you have found a solution for Kona. If it works out and you know in your heart that he is going to be well cared for you can concentrate all your efforts on getting well which is the most important thing right now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are they still coming by tonight to meet Kona together?

I hope your treatments go well and you beat this quickly!


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

She hasn't came by yet, it might be late tonight as they had a children's christmas play at their church. I want it to be clear, if it hasn't been, that I don't know what's best. I know what I want, I want him to go to a wonderful, loving, forever home. I would of course love to have someone agree to foster, but to ask someone to do that and give him back is almost really impossible to do. This is so hard, I mean finding out what's right for him, me, my family, I'm so upset, and I can't figure out what to do. I will NOT sell him to a breeder, will be getting him fixed next week and putting off treatments until that is done, and whomever gets him will have to be fine with him being fixed and an indoor dog. My husband didn't care, so I guess I just didn't care, but I do really care. I really do. Maryam has offered an alternative if it might work out with a co-worker of her in-laws, so that could be our next option if our pastor's wife doesn't take him. I really feel she will, as long as he says it's okay. I will keep you all updated, please bare with me, don't judge me, and understand that I am going through a tremendous amount of obsticles right now and barely know my head from my feet. I love each and everyone of you, I feel like you are all my family, bonded over this amazing breed. The most amazing breed I've ever had the blessing of being apart of. Truly, Kona has been my light in the dark, and the one who licks my tears away, and the one who loves me even when I can't get out of bed. This is the most horrible feeling I know, and it's as if I have to part with one of my children. Please just pray for me, and our family, and the family that might take our precious Kona. Thank you all!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:grouphug: I think everyone here absolutely understands how nerve wrecking your situation and the decisions you have to make are. I don't think people meant you should give him to 'a' breeder so they can breed him. I believe they were talking about 'his' breeder, who would possibly willing to foster him for you. You're being a very strong and thoughtful person and should always feel free to come back here and share your thoughts and worries!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Brooke, no one is judging you...don't even know what there would be to "judge." 

You are in such a hard place, and with so many life and death decisions you have to make, in such an uncertain time, with no right or wrong answers (I've been there, and know that personally,) you just have to do the best you can with the knowledge that you have. Make your best call, and don't look back and "what if..." Cancer is such a difficult battle, on all levels, mentally, physically, emotionally...

I hope that you are able to see Kona as much as possible, no matter what route this goes. I know how much comfort a furry little bundle of love is. I really don't know what to say, my heart aches for you. Whatever happens, whatever decision you need to make, I'm sure we are all here for you in that. I'm just so sorry you have to deal with this decision on top of all the others you are having to make. I know your heart must be breaking...

sending a hug,
Sheri


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sheri said it so well....

You are being so brave! You just do what is best for YOU. I really feel the right solution is coming any moment. 

Sending you love, Jean


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Brooke)))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, I will pray for a good resolution for your struggles. I am sure that if you are able to find someone to take Kona until you are well enought to take him back, would be the BEST solution for YOU. I know that once your are through your treatments, and on your way to being well, that Kona would be a help to you - and I pray that you are able to find, just that person. 

I too believe that the suggestion of your breeder, was simply that if Kona came from a Breeder, that person may be willing to care for him unitl you are well. I know for sure that my breeder would do that for me! 

Please let us know how the meeting went last night.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Brooke, I have been thinking about you and praying about this, I hope one of the two alternatives work out. Nobody is judging you, You have a hard road ahead of you and the more you can rest and pursue treatment, the better your chances of beating this. I know how hard this is, my dad has been battling cancer for the last 2 years, its not easy...and I know you are just making sure everyone is taken care of while you are in treatment.

I wish I was closer to help.

((((hugs))))


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Brooke, I don't think anyone is judging you. We all want whats best for you and Kona. We know how much you love Kona, and how hard this must be for you. I wish you a good outcome in this situation.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, I think it is OK for you to be a little selfish right now! if someone fostering Kona so that you can get him back when you're well is what you ideally would like...than that is what you should try for. I am sure who ever fosters Kona would be delighted for the day you say 'I want him back.' But also, if you feel that, that is just too hard to deal with right now, and you want to know he is safe in a forever home that is good too. You just need to do what is good for you right now! 

Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Brooke, I'm pulling for you. I'm sorry that there was a misunderstanding. I know that those who suggested "a" breeder meant "Kona's" breeder. That probably wouldn't work for you though because Kona's breeder is in another state. I guess many of us are thinking of our own breeders who would take our dogs back in a heartbeat if the need arose. I know what you mean about it being just like parting with one of your children. I do hope you get Kona settled somewhere soon so you can concentrate on getting well. 
Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Brooke, I'm so sorry to hear you are battling cancer - you are in my prayers. What a tumultuous year it has been for you. I hope you will be able to find a good solution for Kona and that your treatment will go quickly and well. :hug:


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

***UPDATE***
Kona's found a new forever home/or temp. home whichever works out. My husbands brother and his wife are going to care for Kona. WHOOHOOO! We can see him whenever we want and they will bring him up to the center or whatever and we can play with him outside when I feel up to it. I am so excited!!! Thank you all for your prayers, your generous offers, and to all that contacted me PM to offer advise and help! 

I am so excited that he's staying in the family and he's sceduled for his neutering next week and they are going to take him. YAY!!! I am sooooo happy! With tears running down my face, I am gonna miss him so much, but knowing he's only 10 minutes away anytime and that they are kind enough to bring him to the house and the kids can see him, makes this much easier on everyone involved!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful!!! Couldn't be better news to read. I'm SO happy for you! _That's_ what families are supposed to be like!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am so happy for you and your family that Kona will stay with family and will be nearby for healing hugs and kisses. Now on to the next step, getting you well and back on track. You've got pillars of prayers out on your behalf. Keep in touch as you're able and know we're all thinking of you.

Great news!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brooke--I am thrilled that Kona can be close to you and will continue to be your light in the dark. My prayers for your strength, courage, and hope will continue.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That's good news, Brooke! Keep in touch, ok?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news, Brooke. Sending lots of healing thoughts your way!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Brooke, that is great news. Now it's time for you to think about YOU. Please keep us posted on how you are doing...we care. You and your family will be in my prayers!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Brook, glad to read things worked out this way, That's great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Brooke, glad to hear things worked out!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Brooke, I am so happy that this has worked out for you. PLEASE know you have been in my thoughts and prayers. PLEASE stay in touch, you have touched our hearts and ALWAYS remember, we are here for support, an ear, a shoulder, advice, etc. Best to you and your family!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Brooke, I can't believe I missed this very important thread. I'm so sorry to hear about your condition and the fact you have to rehome little Kona. I know how dear he is to your heart and to the kids' hearts. I think it's fantastic that he will be with family and that you will get to see him often. :whoo: It is such a relief to us, but more importantly, to YOU! 

Now please take care of yourself. Rest, get your treatment and heal well. We are here to support you in any way. (((hugs)))


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderful news about Kona. Please keep us in the loop.

We care...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow Brooke...I can't believe that I haven't seen this thread. 
I'm so sorry for all that you're going through but I'm happy that Kona found a good safe place to stay while you concentrate on beating your illness. 
Hugs to you and I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I am so glad to hear this wonderful outcome, Brooke. It is the perfect solution. Now you can focus on yourself and your treatment. I wish you all the best, and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please update us when you feel like doing so. We are all in your corner!:cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is such great news!! I am so happy for you, and believe that you getting to see him regularly will help in your recovery!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news, Brooke! I am so happy that Kona will remain so close to you. Wish you success with your treatment and a complete, healthy recovery!


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks all for your support. Of course I will stay in touch. You might be my only lifeline for a bit. LOL We're gonna have the laptop available and be able to get online. YAY! 
I have a story to tell, I guess that's what's good about this. Millions of women every year deal with ovarian cancer, breast cancer, etc... and they feel ashamed and sad about it. While I'm sad, I'm NOT ashamed! I will fight with my head held high!  Hugs to you all and don't worry, you aren't going to get rid of me this easy  LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So happy Kona has found a home and you will be able to see him.
You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Brooke,
I have been traveling and missed your post about your illness and having to find a home for Kona. Please be assured you are in my prayers and God is Very Good. I'm glad to read that Kona has a home now, close to you.
Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brooke, great news about Kona. Take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi there, Brooke. I was wondering how you've been doing, how the holidays were for you and how Kona and the kids are. Hope you are o.k.!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been thinking of you, as well. And keeping you in my prayers. Hoping that 2009 is very kind to you.+


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is Brook(e)s blog. She seems to be doing great!

http://www.scrapaholicmom.blogspot.com/

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the link Ryan. Happy New Year Brooke! you are still in my thoughts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year Brooke and family :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the scoop, Ryan.


----------

